# Mini 2 Remote keeps blinking



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello everyone, I have 2 brand new Mini 2's that I had issues with both remotes. 1 completely died and the second one would continually blink. I called Tivo and they immediately sent out 2 replacement remotes. I received them today and they both are not working. Whenever I press a button the yellow/amber light will blink continuously for 30 seconds and then stop. All of the buttons work (I can change channels, go to Tivo Central, etc) but the light always blinks for 30 seconds. I called Tivo support and they had me try a Global Reset, remove the batteries and that did not work. I even reset the 1 of the Mini's and the light still blinks. Does anyone have any ideas? This is very frustrating. Could it be both Mini's are bad? Thanks for everyones help


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

hanginghelmet said:


> Hello everyone, I have 2 brand new Mini 2's that I had issues with both remotes. 1 completely died and the second one would continually blink. I called Tivo and they immediately sent out 2 replacement remotes. I received them today and they both are not working. Whenever I press a button the yellow/amber light will blink continuously for 30 seconds and then stop. All of the buttons work (I can change channels, go to Tivo Central, etc) but the light always blinks for 30 seconds. I called Tivo support and they had me try a Global Reset, remove the batteries and that did not work. I even reset the 1 of the Mini's and the light still blinks. Does anyone have any ideas? This is very frustrating. Could it be both Mini's are bad? Thanks for everyones help


Hi,
Have you tried programing the remotes to control your TV? Just a hunch.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello everyone I solved the problem. There is an option in the Mini settings to pair the remote so all is good!!!


----------

